# Flue/Chimney Water Leakage



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right forum subject, so please say if not - but, does anyone experienced, and perhaps knows how we can stop water coming in the chimney flue, over our cooker hood? We have a 1991 Euramobil, and when its rained/raining, water comes in , goes through the lit extractor fan and collects into a puddle on the hob. 

Any ideas how to stop this happening and I will be so pleased and grateful

Thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

dora said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum subject, so please say if not - but, does anyone experienced, and perhaps knows how we can stop water coming in the chimney flue, over our cooker hood? We have a 1991 Euramobil, and when its rained/raining, water comes in , goes through the lit extractor fan and collects into a puddle on the hob.
> 
> Any ideas how to stop this happening and I will be so pleased and grateful
> 
> Thanks


Check to see if it needs resealing around the flue.
Is it on the roof???


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, the water seems to be coming through the flue itself


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

dora said:


> Yes, the water seems to be coming through the flue itself


Right we have just had this problem and we had to Reseal.
There is rubber collar around the flue lift that off and reseal every seam you see.
We then have had to replace all sealant as the man at the garage had also power washed and knocked out some sealant on the seam over our awning.
It isnt a hard job but you should do this anyway from time to time as the sealant does dry out and crack. 8O and you never know the water might be coming in elsewhere and draining through.


----------

